# quel que soit (quelle) / quels que soient (quelles)



## marine71

j'ai traduit la phrase suivante: "quoi que vous fassiez, quel que soit votre choix, informez-en votre banque" 
par: _haga lo que haga, sea cual sea su eleccion, informe a su banco._
cela convient-il?
gracias


----------



## gonzalo yanez

es muy correcto. 
sólo una cosa, elección lleva tilde.

suerte!


----------



## totor

*Sea cual fuere* evita la repetición y queda mejor.


----------



## valouX

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,

Sabes como se dice en español "Quelle que soit la décision prise il y aura des conséquences".

muchas gracias a todos

besos


----------



## valouX

Hola!

Voici ce que je propose...
Pienso que es una pregunta muy delicada porque cualquieras las decisiones que van a tomar, habría consecuencias muy importantes. 

Que piense?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Acabo de cambiar el título por: _quelle que soit_.
La traducción está recogida en el diccionario a quel (Punto III)

¡Prueba otra vez!
Au revoir, hasta luego

Oups... en français, pardon :
Je viens de changer le titre : quelle que soit.
La traduction est dans le dictionnaire à quel (Point III)
Essayez de nouveau !


----------



## valouX

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> Acabo de cambiar el título por: _quelle que soit_.
> La traducción está recogida en el diccionario a quel (Punto III)
> 
> ¡Prueba otra vez!
> Au revoir, hasta luego
> 
> Oups... en français, pardon :
> Je viens de changer le titre : quelle que soit.
> La traduction est dans le dictionnaire à quel (Point III)
> Essayez de nouveau !



Muchas gracias !!!!
La buena traducción es "sean cuales sean las decisiones que van a tomar, habría consecuencias muy importantes"

Muchas gracias para su ayuda!
Hasta luego 

Valoux


----------



## Cintia&Martine

1- Pourquoi au pluriel si dans la phrase en français on ne parle que d'une seule décision ?
2- _aura_ est un futur simple, pas un conditionnel, pas de raison pour ne pas respecter ce temps en espagnol.


----------



## valouX

Cintia&Martine said:


> 1- Pourquoi au pluriel si dans la phrase en français on ne parle que d'une seule décision ?
> 2- _aura_ est un futur simple, pas un conditionnel, pas de raison pour ne pas respecter ce temps en espagnol.



Pourquoi chercher compliquer alors que c'est simple...

"sea cual sean la decisión que van a tomar, habrá consecuencias muy importantes..."

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Plus qu'à adapter le verbe ser (sujet singulier, cette fois. Je parle du 2ème) et c'est parfait ! 

Personnellement, je n'emploierais pas ici le verbe haber, mais tener ou traer. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## hual

Hola

Quelle que soit la décision prise*,* il y aura des conséquences = *Sea cual fuera* la decisión que se haya tomado, traerá consecuencias.


----------



## duduu21

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas tardes,

En el diccionario, se traduce "*quels que soient*" por "sean cuales sean". ¿También es posible traducirlo por "sean lo que sean"? 

Por ejemplo en esta frase:

_"Chacun, quels que soient son ori__gine sociale ou son lieu de naissance, doit avoir les mêmes chances de s'élever..."
> Cada uno, *sean cuales sean/sean lo que sean* su origen social o su lugar de nacimiento, debe tener las mismas oportunidades de elevarse..."_

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En este caso, pondría "independientemente de ..."


----------



## duduu21

Hola,
¿Pero la forma "sean lo que sean" puede ser correcta, o no? (Es simplemente para estar segura...)

Muchas gracias Tina


----------



## Tina.Irun

duduu21 said:


> Hola,
> ¿Pero la forma "sean lo que sean" puede ser correcta, o no? (Es simplemente para estar segura...)
> 
> Muchas gracias Tina


Hola:
Diría más bien "cualesquiera que sean..."- voir ici.


----------



## martatxu

Bonsoir:
No, aunque se entiende, no es del todo correcto... Te explico:

*Sea cual sea*, una de dos: o inmediatamente después explicas a lo que se refiere ese *cual*, o ya lo has explicado antes, y entonces "sea cual sea", va separado de la frase (entre comas o paréntesis), a modo de aposición (insistencia).
Ejs.: Sea cual sea tu elección, ádmela saber.
Tu elección, sea cual sea, influirá en el resultado final...

*Sea(n) lo(s)/la(s) que sea(n)*, implica algo que ya se ha tratado de antemano, algo a lo que ya se ha hecho referencia antes.
Ej: Niño o niña, sea lo que sea, será bienvenido...

Espero haberte ayudado...



duduu21 said:


> Hola,
> ¿Pero la forma "sean lo que sean" puede ser correcta, o no? (Es simplemente para estar segura...)
> 
> Muchas gracias Tina


----------



## duduu21

Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones, me ayudan mucho  Pero, si entiendo bien, finalmente ninguna proposición es adecuada, ya que en mi contexto, lo que quiero decir es "peu importe" (poco importa, da igual (su origen o su lugar de nacimiento)... Pues no sé cómo decirlo de manera correcta, conservando esta "structura" (es mi profesor que me propuso esta traducción, con "sean lo que sean")


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Sea cual sea su origen...

Ici le sujet de "ser" c'est "l'origine", donc singulier.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## martatxu

Re-bonsoir:
No, no te preocupes... Todas mis explicaciones van por la morfosintaxis, es decir, cómo se colocan las palabras relacionadas entre sí, pero, si te paras a mirar los ejemplos que te he puesto, la mayor parte (si no todos) van por el sentido de importar poco o nada la elección, el hecho,... Tu elección era la adecuada, pues... aunque no descartaría ninguna de las demás sugerencias que te han hecho, que van por el mismo camino...
À la prochaine...


----------



## duduu21

Muchas gracias Martatxu y Gévy. Lo siento pero no entiendo muy bien, me parece un poco difícil  Voy a intentar escoger una solución, espero que no me olvidaré... 
Hola Gévy, ici le sujet de "ser" n'est pas plutôt pluriel ? (l'origine + le lieu de naissance ?), si c'est bien le cas, je dois donc dire :

*"sean cuales sean"*, como lo dice el diccionario  
(¿Tiene el sentido de "no importa su origen o su lugar de nacimiento.."?)

¿Es correcto o no?

Muchas gracias de antemano, lo siento si me cuesta entender


----------



## martatxu

Pues vamos con tu ejemplo:
-Gévi te dice que el sujeto es singular porque es *su origen social o su lugar de nacimiento*, es decir, que la "o" hace que el sujeto sea uno de los dos, no los dos a la vez (se sobreentiende la misma estructura para el otro caso, que no se repite porque se haría pesado y/o lioso).
-*sea cual sea*: ¿Por qué? Porque* su origen social o su lugar de nacimiento *viene después en la frase, no antes. 

Hay una cosa que tienes que tener en cuenta de todas formas: así se hace en castellano de España, pero es posible que tu profesor/a no sea español...

_"Chacun, quels que soient son origine sociale ou son lieu de naissance, doit avoir les mêmes chances de s'élever..."
> Cada uno, *sean cuales sean/sean lo que sean* su origen social o su lugar de nacimiento, debe tener las mismas oportunidades de elevarse..."_


----------



## duduu21

Gracias por todas sus explicaciones. Entiendo mejor. Lo siento mucho. Les agradezco mucho por su ayuda, es muy amable. 

Muchas gracias Gévy y Martatxu,
Buenas noches


----------

